# Driver's license update...



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Recently a lot of questions have been posted here in this Forum about obtaining a Philippine Driver's License. Although each individual person and certainly each LTO, (Land Transportation Office), will have a varying degree of final results...I wanted to post my personal experience from today, (January 30th, 2015), and share this updated and accurate information with anyone else wishing to obtain a Philippine Driver's License. I was very curious about the entire process because I wanted to exchange my US Driver's License for a Philippine Driver's License before my current license expired.

Here is the actual line by line...minute by minute process, that I personally experienced today.

*10:37am -* left my apartment and headed for the LTO branch office in Pasay City, (near the airport). Many LTO's will only renew existing licenses so to obtain a newly issued license, I had to go to one of the main field offices. In this case, the closest one was in Pasay City.

*10:38am - *flagged down a taxi and the driver was familiar with the Pasay LTO Branch.

*11:04am - *arrived at the Pasay LTO. Taxi fare: 120 peso's.

*11:04am - *went inside and checked in at Window #1 and was told to report to Window #8.

*11:05am - *I was given an application at Window #8 to fill out.

*11:08am - *returned the completed application to the gentleman at Window #8 along with my Passport and U.S. Driver's License and was then asked to make a photo copy of both the front and back of my U.S. Driver's License and a photo copy of both my Passport ID page and Philippine Visa page.

*11:08am - *went to the lady operating the copy machine and obtained the necessary copies @ 2 peso's per copy, total - 8 peso's.

*11:09am - *returned to Window #8 and gave the photo copies to the window agent. I was then told to go to the Medical Building, right next door and submit to an eye exam.

*11:10am - *arrived at the Medical Building, next to the Driver's License Application Building and paid 100 peso's for the eye exam. Went upstairs with my eye exam receipt and had a vision test for both the left and right eyes as well as a color perception test, (red green color blindness evaluation).

*11:12am - *returned downstairs to have the results from my eye exam added to my application packet and was told to report back inside to Window #1.

*11:12am - *the agent at Window #1 told me I needed to take all my paperwork to the agent at Window #8.

*11:14am - *the agent at Window #8 simply looked everything over and scratched a very quick signature on the bottom of my documents, made a few notes on the photo copies of my U.S. Driver's License and then told me to go back to Window #1.

*11:18am - *the agent at Window #1 stamped my application packet and dated it and told me to go to Window #10.

*11:18am - *the agent at Window #10 told me to take a seat and wait until he receives my application packet and he calls my name.

*11:23am - *the agent at Window #10 calls my name and I go and have my photograph taken. I wear glasses to drive but he asked me to remove my glasses for this photo. After having my picture taken, he asked me to sign my name on an electronic signature pad and report to Window #7.

*11:27am - *at Window #7, the agent asks me to have a seat and he will call my name but before I can sit down, he calls my name. I have another photo taken here. This time with my glasses on. I asked the window agent why the two different photos and he told me one is an identification photo for my file, (no glasses), and this one with my glasses would be for my actual driver's license. He then told me to report to the cashier at Window #9.

*11:30am - *report to Window #9 and pay 617.63 peso's for my license. (100 peso's for an application fee, 100 peso's for a conversion fee, 350 peso's for the license fee, and 67.63 peso's for a comp fee...TOTAL - 617.63 peso's). But amazingly, they have no change and I end up paying 620 peso's for a loss of 2.37 peso's. The cashier then asks me to report to Window #11 for my license.

*11:36am - *I report to Window #11 and the lady here asks me to have a seat and she will call my name when my license is ready.

*1:10pm - *My name is finally called and I am asked to sign a ledger book showing that I have received my Philippine Driver's License. I am then handed my receipt and a paper copy of a Philippine Driver's License that is valid for five months. Today is the 30th of January, so my temporary license is good until the 30th of June. I am told that I can return any time after next week to pick up my permanent Philippine Driver's License. The permanent license is good for two years according to my receipt...my new license will expire on my birthday in 2017.

*1:14pm - *I walk out to the street and grab a taxi for the return ride home.

*1:51pm - *arrive back at my apartment building. Taxi fare is 150 peso's.

Total round trip transportation time - one hour and three minutes, there and back.

Total time to apply for the license - thirty-two minutes.

Total time waiting for them to release my paper license - one hour and forty-six minutes.

Total time at the LTO - two hours and eighteen minutes, (processing and waiting).

Total transportation costs - 270 peso's, (120 there and 150 return).

Total miscellaneous costs - 8 peso's, (2 peso's each for 4 photo copies).

Total fees paid for the license - 620 peso's, (617.63 - license fees and 2.37 peso's because they had no change).

*GRAND TOTAL TIME - three hours and twenty-one minutes.*

*GRAND TOTAL EXPENSES - 898.00 peso's.*

Again...your time and actual expenses will certainly vary somewhat but this is at least an accurate step by step evaluation of what I just experienced this morning at the Pasay City LTO Field Branch.

I "WAS" given my U.S. Driver's License...they did not keep anything that I presented to them except my money. All other documents or information was kindly returned to me before I left each window.

I hope this might help shed some light on what you can expect to encounter if considering applying for a Philippine Driver's License in the near future.

*AND...a Special Thanks to my wonderful wife for taking such accurate and detailed notes during this process.*


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

This should be mandatory reading


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Each LTO Seems to have their own rules. In my case in the Iloilo LTO The fee was the same but I had to submit to a phony "Medical Exam" at a cost of 100 Peso's with no Eye Exam. I was also issued a permanent Plastic Drivers License on the spot good for 3 years.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I've heard many positive stories of LTO branches in the large cities for those that live in and around the Sta Cruz Laguna area (Southern Luzon) be prepared for an all day process, this includes paying for a ticket. 

Glad things went smoothly for you Cebu Citizen.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Each LTO Seems to have their own rules. In my case in the Iloilo LTO The fee was the same but I had to submit to a phony "Medical Exam" at a cost of 100 Peso's with no Eye Exam. I was also issued a permanent Plastic Drivers License on the spot good for 3 years.
> 
> Fred



You are absolutely right! After all, we are in the Philippines and what happens in one office is NOT what can happen in another office of the exact same branch of government. CNN's recent report on world governments once again listed the Philippines as having the most corrupt government worldwide. I would think that is a top #1 record that no one would want to hold! Just imagine being the head of a government that the entire world officially recognizes you as having the absolute worse most corrupt government in the entire world! I just hope this thread post will shed some light for those who might be considering applying for their Philippine Driver's License and at least have some idea of what to expect in their adventure.

After receiving my temporary paper license and being informed that I can come back next week for my permanent license, I ask the agent why I was not being issued my permanent license on that same day and they told me usually I would receive it the same day but they just happened to run out of the laminated card stock supplies and the vendor could not resupply them until the following day...so we were being issued paper licenses and asked to return again later to receive our actual permanent license. So...there is another round trip taxi fair and several hours of my day to add to the accomplishment of this task.

It does not surprise me that the typical Philippine citizen cannot be productive because the government here takes seemingly simple and easy tasks and makes them so difficult and complicated and time consuming to complete.

I will post the results of my return trip here after I receive my permanent Philippine Driver's License.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Stuff like that doesn't bother me because it's expected....I'd go thru getting a new license everyday to escape one day of work here in the US. lol

There I'd roll over to a sari-sari for a cold one and forget all about it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*LTO and PBI*



Cebu Citizen said:


> You are absolutely right! After all, we are in the Philippines and what happens in one office is NOT what can happen in another office of the exact same branch of government. CNN's recent report on world governments once again listed the Philippines as having the most corrupt government worldwide. I would think that is a top #1 record that no one would want to hold! Just imagine being the head of a government that the entire world officially recognizes you as having the absolute worse most corrupt government in the entire world! I just hope this thread post will shed some light for those who might be considering applying for their Philippine Driver's License and at least have some idea of what to expect in their adventure.
> 
> After receiving my temporary paper license and being informed that I can come back next week for my permanent license, I ask the agent why I was not being issued my permanent license on that same day and they told me usually I would receive it the same day but they just happened to run out of the laminated card stock supplies and the vendor could not resupply them until the following day...so we were being issued paper licenses and asked to return again later to receive our actual permanent license. So...there is another round trip taxi fair and several hours of my day to add to the accomplishment of this task.
> 
> ...


The LTO never has stickers, we go back months later to get our registration stickers....LOL how hard could it be. Drivers license that's something recent and has been an issue for several months. I remember that the news reported that there was some sort dispute with the company that sold or leased the computer software to the LTO so the LTO stopped paying them so of course the company holds back the supplies, the kind of money generated by the LTO must be in the millions of peso's each branch daily and they can't seem to keep things running smoothly.

How many cashiers at the branch in Manila? I'm just curious because I was told that one cashier per LTO office is the standard and so far it looks like that will never change. There's seems to be no understanding or clue with the LTO office on why it's so important to have multiple cashiers. :heh:

PBI, has this same issue the company that supplies the software is supposed to supply free plastic license as part of the contract and so the payments were stopped for the ID cards, 4 years back when I was issued a new I-card, I had to come back two months later to get my ID card, not sure if it was due to lack of supplies or more than likely the stop of cash, what's the purpose of going into the main branch only to be informed to come back months later for a mundane simple task. It's not so expensive if you live in the city but when you live out in the municipality and don't know your way around this trip gets very expensive.

I'm dreading the new license plate requirement this year, so an additional 500 peso's for the new license plates and hurry up and wait months later for the stickers. :confused2:


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Cebu, thanks to you and your asawa for posting up the detailed timeline.

I got my PI DL at the LTO office on East Avenue in QC a few years ago and it was almost exactly the same as you detailed. Back then I had to pee in the cup and get a "medical exam" consisting of them simply taking my blood pressure reading; glad to hear they got rid of that.

Were you mobbed by fixers when you got out of the taxi at the LTO in Pasay? I was when I got to the one on East Avenue, but I had been advised by one of my friends to just ignore them and walk inside (to where theyre not allowed) and I was able to get my plastic ID that day.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> Cebu, thanks to you and your asawa for posting up the detailed timeline.
> 
> I got my PI DL at the LTO office on East Avenue in QC a few years ago and it was almost exactly the same as you detailed. Back then I had to pee in the cup and get a "medical exam" consisting of them simply taking my blood pressure reading; glad to hear they got rid of that.
> 
> Were you mobbed by fixers when you got out of the taxi at the LTO in Pasay? I was when I got to the one on East Avenue, but I had been advised by one of my friends to just ignore them and walk inside (to where theyre not allowed) and I was able to get my plastic ID that day.




Actually I was never approached by any fixers at all, (inside or outside), and I don't know if it was something new or not but posted EVERYWHERE in this particular LTO in Pasay, were dozens and dozens of very large posters reminding everyone that FIXING is illegal and the LTO will NOT process the applications of any driver being represented by a Fixer. There was also a notice that if caught using a Fixer, both the applicant and the Fixer face both fines and jail time.

Of course with having the most corrupt government in the world, I am sure there are places where fixing is still an issue but I did not see it here in Pasay's LTO and I was never approached or asked by anyone for their services except by the actual agents behind the windows.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> ..... There was also a notice that if caught using a Fixer, both the applicant and the Fixer face both fines and jail time.
> 
> .....


You can pay the fine in cash right on the spot. You will of course not get a receipt...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Fixers*



Cebu Citizen said:


> Actually I was never approached by any fixers at all, (inside or outside), and I don't know if it was something new or not but posted EVERYWHERE in this particular LTO in Pasay, were dozens and dozens of very large posters reminding everyone that FIXING is illegal and the LTO will NOT process the applications of any driver being represented by a Fixer. There was also a notice that if caught using a Fixer, both the applicant and the Fixer face both fines and jail time.
> 
> Of course with having the most corrupt government in the world, I am sure there are places where fixing is still an issue but I did not see it here in Pasay's LTO and I was never approached or asked by anyone for their services except by the actual agents behind the windows.


They used to have the don't use the fixers sign (in my area) but that was taken down last year, many people (Philippine citizens) use the fixers they don't like to stick around if they have money and the very wealthy those with clout just walk in and go behind the desks, in and out in minutes. So the fixers are there for everyone else but the day you went they must have been gamefully employed or your blessed with the tough guy look. 

You can spot a fixer inside they get up multiple times (Cashier) and spend all day there, they also carry back packs or brief cases, bags, the staff knows these people and it's a full time job. There's no such thing as a fine for fixers because there's no effort to arrest them it's a job creator and there's a need for them, they just find ways to reinvent how they operate.

If you've ever stood in line at Merlaco you'll see them there also they stand in line and pay multiple bills, I gave way to an elderly lady or she pushed and shoved and I felt sorry for her up until she payed for her bill and then about 6 more bills, it was a long wait.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

First off, very nice and detailed post! Should be pinned as a "sticky"

Fixers at LTO are Almost extinct. 
Except for very complicated transactions they don't meddle with drivers licenses application and renewals anymore. Specially nowadays that social media is the complaint center of LTO clients.
Here in Olongapo I renewed my license about two months ago and was told to go back for my plastic license card in June.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> If you've ever stood in line at Merlaco you'll see them there also they stand in line and pay multiple bills, I gave way to an elderly lady or she pushed and shoved and I felt sorry for her up until she payed for her bill and then about 6 more bills, it was a long wait.


There is a "shortcut" to long cue lines in ANY government and private institution in the Philippines, the SENIOR CITIZEN lane  
If one is a senior (60 years old and above) regardless of nationality it is by law your right to be ahead of the young ones except pregnant women and disabled clients. 
Just ask the guards of the senior citizens lane.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Fixers still alive and well*



galactic said:


> First off, very nice and detailed post! Should be pinned as a "sticky"
> 
> Fixers at LTO are Almost extinct.
> Except for very complicated transactions they don't meddle with drivers licenses application and renewals anymore. Specially nowadays that social media is the complaint center of LTO clients.
> Here in Olongapo I renewed my license about two months ago and was told to go back for my plastic license card in June.


It depends on where you live, you live in an area that is full of expats and a former base, other spots such as in the city and offices in malls work terrific but those of us like myself we live out in the provincial area's and it's still operates in the stone age, even though they have all the modern equipment. Will PM you with issue's here I don't want to lose my internet connection again, another story.

I'm 52 years old.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Little update on my drivers license, I was issued a paper copy last June and the LTO clerk asked me to call a couple numbers printed on the back a couple months later to see if my license was finished...LOL well those numbers never worked and so I went in today it's January 24th and the LTO clerk told me to register for my Drivers License printing, I went back to the gate guard and I am now registered to get my Drivers License printed out late October, so that means I need to show up at 7 am and get in line and wait until they print out my drivers license, anyone else dealing with this?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Little update on my drivers license, I was issued a paper copy last June and the LTO clerk asked me to call a couple numbers printed on the back a couple months later to see if my license was finished...LOL well those numbers never worked and so I went in today it's January 24th and the LTO clerk told me to register for my Drivers License printing, I went back to the gate guard and I am now registered to get my Drivers License printed out late October, so that means I need to show up at 7 am and get in line and wait until they print out my drivers license, anyone else dealing with this?


Groan.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I just got my license last week. As I was a new applicant I got the card same day, but it took all day.

There is a sign on the wall saying when you can expect your card if you already have a paper license.
Basically you'll get the card 12 months after the paper license was issued. So if you got your paper license in September 2017 you can expect your card September 2018!

You can get your card quicker if you turn up between 4am and 8am. People are queuing from 1am apparently, and the LTO office stays open now until 10pm every night.

This is one of the LTOs in Northern Luzon.

I'm glad I got my license in one day and glad I dont need to go back for 4.5 years.

The LTO just got new machines to print the cards and are dealing with a huge backlog. If you dont need your card right away I would wait a few months and maybe it wont be so busy.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Little update on my drivers license, I was issued a paper copy last June and the LTO clerk asked me to call a couple numbers printed on the back a couple months later to see if my license was finished...LOL well those numbers never worked and so I went in today it's January 24th and the LTO clerk told me to register for my Drivers License printing, I went back to the gate guard and I am now registered to get my Drivers License printed out late October, so that means I need to show up at 7 am and get in line and wait until they print out my drivers license, anyone else dealing with this?


Mark, Unless they have already done it you will need them to take your "electronic" finger prints. They usually do that the same day they issue your your license. Makes a lot of running around and return trips to the LTO for sure. I actually enjoyed all the return trips. I get my wife to take a half day off work or take my 14yr old daughter and make a day of it for fun. The LTO workers at SM mall in Clark/ Angeles are great people to visit with when there. I actually got a little spoiled with the trips over there and gained several pounds from the Italian food and Dairy Queen ice cream! Hahaha


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Drivers license paper copy*



Asian Spirit said:


> Mark, Unless they have already done it you will need them to take your "electronic" finger prints. They usually do that the same day they issue your your license. Makes a lot of running around and return trips to the LTO for sure. I actually enjoyed all the return trips. I get my wife to take a half day off work or take my 14yr old daughter and make a day of it for fun. The LTO workers at SM mall in Clark/ Angeles are great people to visit with when there. I actually got a little spoiled with the trips over there and gained several pounds from the Italian food and Dairy Queen ice cream! Hahaha


Dairy Queen sounds great! It's been a long time, nearest DQ is about an hour's drive along with a Subway and Burger King so two 3 chained resturants I dont' have in my area.

LTO in the lower Laguna area works differently it seems, the office has improved over the years but sure wished I'd checked in sooner to find out if my license was printed and then today only to find out they don't print it unless you sign up for it and wow an 8 month waiting list.  This LTO spot is next to a major road but nothing near it, so not a fun place to hang out at.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Dairy Queen sounds great! It's been a long time, nearest DQ is about an hour's drive along with a Subway and Burger King so two 3 chained resturants I dont' have in my area.
> 
> LTO in the lower Laguna area works differently it seems, the office has improved over the years but sure wished I'd checked in sooner to find out if my license was printed and then today only to find out they don't print it unless you sign up for it and wow an 8 month waiting list.  This LTO spot is next to a major road but nothing near it, so not a fun place to hang out at.


Yea, they all seem to operate a little different from each other. Plus the rules keep changing too. Only thing I had to sign up for was the finger printing but still took about 8 months to get the per license. Doesn't matter too much to me/us. Going to check on it just gives us a good excuse to go the mall for the day. This being retired is for the birds so I take any opportunity for us to go out somewhere. 
Even doing the yearly reporting to maintain my 13A visa. I much prefer going to Manila and spend a couple days messing around.I always enjoy the immigration workers there each year.

That DQ really is good. closest one to us is about 40 minutes if there is traffic. Just wish they would put in a full service restaurant with the burgers etc.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Has been more than 3 years ago now that I got my original Philippine DL and I was issued a Plastic card at that time. Last march when Iwent to renew it, I only received the temp paper so I have never went back as the paper is plainly stamped that it expires in 2022. Good enough for me. This place is so corrupt & backward that they can't comply with the laws they pass so why should I even try to do right. Just float along and try to stay under the radar and do only what is necessary to keep from being deported.

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Converted mine at the LTO in QC in November. In and out 30 minutes total with plastic license all done and dusted. I got the senior fast processing so I jumped all lines except for the cashier where there was another senior ahead of me.

I had all documents plus photocopies as well as medical in hand when I went in.


----------

